

Minuet: A Scalable Distributed Multiversion B-Tree [pdf] - noahdesu
http://vldb.org/pvldb/vol5/p884_benjaminsowell_vldb2012.pdf

======
ComNik
Having only read the abstract: Am I correct assuming this could be used as the
core piece of implementing something like Datomic?

I have been thinking a bit about how amazingly useful a generic, distributed
B-Tree would be, thanks to it's applicability with immutable data structures.

~~~
mbravenboer
Datomic has a very simple concurrency model that makes a sophisticated
distributed B-tree like this unnecessary. Minuet carefully manages concurrent
access to the data, through snapshots and keeping track of read/write data
access per transaction to manage concurrency according to the desired isolated
level. Datomic has scalable read-only views, but a serial write transaction
executor, so the distribution aspect is fairly simple.

On Minuet, while I do like the area of work, I think it is a mistake to keep
track of read and write sets for concurrency control. The performance is not
great when you want to do real-time analytical queries. Check Figure 17, where
you can see that the throughput barely increases when adding machines for
frequent snapshots.

~~~
ComNik
Thanks for clearing that up, makes a lot of sense to me. I too would prefer
the single transactor model.

